

BootyLog: The Overshare App - keywonc
http://bedsider.org/bootylog

======
keywonc
An anonymous microblogging app of sexual activities, developed by a non-profit
advocating safe sex. Just downloaded and took a look, and it seems like a
really interesting and progressive way to educate people about sex. Thoughts?

~~~
consciousness
Shame on you for not disclosing your association with the BootyLog, keywonc!
BAD!

~~~
keywonc
Not associated with BootyLog or Bedsider.org, I've downloaded and tried the
app.

------
nickpresta
Your site automatically played audio that was sexual in nature without any
warning or indication.

Why do you think this is a good idea?

~~~
keywonc
It links to a landing page with a video that requires you press a play button.
No automatic playback.

~~~
nickpresta
The video started playing automatically for me, no interaction required.

 _shrug_

~~~
keywonc
yikes, perhaps the besider folks should know about this.

------
erdogan
Beautiful visual execution. Looking forward to seeing how people may re-
purpose its intended use.

